# SMTP-Limit bei Newsletter-Client



## Sladda (8. Okt 2007)

Hallo allerseits,

ich habe ein Newsletter Programm geschrieben, mit dem man so viele Mail wie man will (Newsletter) verschicken kann. 
Funzt alles so weit. (ich nutze die JavaMail-Api).
Man kann nen smtp-server eingeben den man möchte (z.b. bei strato: post.strato.de) und nach anschließender
authentifizierung gehts los.

Das Problem: einige solcher Provider (eigentlich fast alle) haben eine Art SMTP-Limit drin, so dass man ab einer gewissen Anzahl Mails keine mehr verschicken kann. (bei strato sind das z.b. 500).
Weiß jemand wie man das umgehen kann ? Irgendwie ne neue smtp-verbindung aufbauen oder so ? 
kennt sich jemand mit der javaMail-Api aus ?

Ich bin leider sehr ratlos....

Vielen Dank
mfg
Sladda


----------



## Kim Stebel (8. Okt 2007)

500 mails schicken, lang genug warten, noch mal 500 schicken...
oder mehrere accounts...


----------



## AlArenal (8. Okt 2007)

Eigenen Mail-Server benutzen.


----------



## Guest (9. Okt 2007)

dank für die schnellen antworten.

@ kim: das problem ist ja, dass es unterschiedlich hohe limits gibt, mal liegts bei 500 mal bei 1000, das hängt vom Provider ab. außerdem reicht warten nicht, das habe ich probiert, ich denke es müsste eine neue smtp-verbindung aufgebaut werden, ich weiß nur nicht *wie ?*

@arenal: Kannste mir dazu noch ein paar Stickworte nennen, damit ich mich dazu belesen kann bitte !? 
              à la Was ist ein eigener Mailserver, wie erstellt man diesen, was braucht man dafür,....
               Stichworte würden mir reichen!

Vielen Dank!


----------



## Sladda (9. Okt 2007)

upps, da war ich wohl nich eingeloggt ^^


----------



## tuxedo (9. Okt 2007)

Für nen eigenen Mailserver solltest du einen richtigen server mit fester IP benutzen. "Daheim" einen Mailserver aufsetzen und damit viele Mails verschicken ist nicht unbedingt von Erfolg gekrönt: Viele Mailprovider nehmen Mails von Einwahl-IP-Adressen gar nicht erst an. 

Eigenen Server bekommst du unter anderem bei Hetzner, Server4You, ... 

Die gemieten Root-Server haben meist irgend ein Linux (oftmals Debian oder SuSE) drauf. Und da läuft dann auch schon oft ein Mailserver, der aber nich konfiguriert werden will. Stichwort "sendmail". 

- Alex


----------

